# Fretwork Sled



## Greenfield Bob (30 Sep 2007)

I got the pattern for these sleds out of Creative Woodworks & Crafts magazine.
They are made of 1/4" wood. 
The first one I made I used pine, not very strong, that is the one I painted.
I made 2 more using Red Oak.
I'll give them to my family.

Bob


----------



## Woodmagnet (1 Oct 2007)

Smashing bit of work Bob. :wink:


----------



## Gill (1 Oct 2007)

They're different! I like them, though, and they're very nicely finished. What sort of blades did you use, Bob - flats or spirals?

Gill


----------



## Greenfield Bob (1 Oct 2007)

Gill, I used #1 FD flat blades.
The only time I use spirals is when the wood is too big for my saw.

Bob


----------



## scroller frank (2 Oct 2007)

Great work Bob,
I realy like thoes "squiggly" bits


----------

